# Artist's name



## gratefulfour

I recently purchased a piece of art that I love and, after extensive searching, I am still not sure of the language or orgin of the piece. I am posting 2 pictures in the hopes that someone might be able to provide any information. Thank you!


----------



## Tino_no

Hi, the language is greek but I'm afraid I don't know the name of the Artist. 
Saludos!


----------



## pickypuck

I think it's Greek. The word seems to be archipelagos.


----------



## owen9999

Yes, definitely Greek.  Suggestion for further information...email the cultural attache at the Greek Embassy (Google will give you the Embassy's  website) or take it to a Greek Orthodox church if there's one in your vicinity.


----------



## gratefulfour

Thank you! I was almost sure that it was Greek but couldn't find reference to it anywhere either as a name or just as two words. I just wanted to know where it or the artist or both was from because I like it alot  

Thanks again!


----------



## jester.

owen9999 said:


> Yes, definitely Greek.  Suggestion for further information...email the cultural attache at the Greek Embassy (Google will give you the Embassy's  website) or take it to a Greek Orthodox church if there's one in your vicinity.



Or just wait for one of our Greek memebers or one of our Greek students. That might save you some time and effort


----------



## modus.irrealis

pickypuck's right. In Greek letters, with accents and all, it would be

Ἀρχιπέλαγος


----------



## owen9999

Sorry I wasn't more explicit in my earlier posting.  Of course Pickypuck was right, and modus.irrealis is helpful in furnishing the printed version in Greek letters.  What I meant by "further information" in suggesting contact with the Greek Embassy (a very easy task by email) was information about the meaning of the word....is it an artist's name?  If so, who is he, and what are his biographical data, location, other works, etc. ?  (If it's the artist's name it must be a "he," with that masculine ending.)  If not, does it refer to a place where the art was made?  Or is the word part of the artistic content?  Etc., etc.


----------



## ireney

By the way, I am not SURE it's of a specific artist. I seem to remember, from way back in the elementary school, a book my mom had bought me with similar pictures. If, and that's a HUGE "if" I remember correctly, these images might be just one of the many types of traditional pictures we have but don't take my word for it.

I tried to google t a bit to see if I can find any pictures, no luck (I didn't expect much with such vague memories) but it does look a bit like that decorations of plates etc used in Dodecanese.


----------



## gratefulfour

Thanks for everyone's thoughts on this. 

I also have been looking around the web for any similar pictures or references but haven't found a single one. It's possible that it was some kind of tourist oriented item or that is was made by just some crafty person. It looks to be hand painted on wood and then veneered over with something shiny and clear. I wouldn't think that it was that old either, based on its condition and materials.

I still like the colors and forms regardless of what the orgin turns out to be


----------

